# Everglades cactus dust, copycat??



## smokinq13 (Oct 16, 2017)

Right now I'm smoking up a pork shoulder and I'm using some cactus dust on it for a seasoning. I did dry brine it over night with just kosher salt... I've never dry brined so its more of a test to see how it turns out.

Any of you guys use the cactus dust before? I've been on a roll with all my everglades seasonings and used them for literally everything.  But my question is does anyone know how they get that mesquite flavor in that rub??? I don't want to copy the recipe exactly but I just want to be able to get that mesquite flavor in a DIY rub?? They don't carry any everglades in my area or even a couple hours away, and online gets pricey plus w/ shipping.... so if I could figure out how to get that classic mesquite flavor I'd be happy!


----------

